# Official Pok?mon TCG Thread



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

I figured since that's what this section is...


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a Pokemon TCG game for the Game Boy. :33


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I had a Pokemon TCG game for the Game Boy. :33



OMG! I loved that game.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2011)

Pokemon Trading Cards was fucking epic. Re-played that recently.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2011)

I loved Pokemon Cards, I wish I kept up with them I had at least 3000 of them going up to generation 3. I even had those rare misprint cards.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, I really should see if I could find that binder I kept them in.


----------



## Din (Jan 17, 2011)

I regularly got into fights over pokemon cards at school back in the day. 
then teachers banned them from classrooms and we'd trade or whatever under desks and stuff.
pretty much third grade drug dealing.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2011)

I had my Charizard stolen off me by one of the older kids.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Din said:


> I regularly got into fights over pokemon cards at school back in the day.
> then teachers banned them from classrooms and we'd trade or whatever under desks and stuff.
> pretty much third grade drug dealing.



My school had banned everything related to Pokemon. This was before Gold/Silver, so they nipped it early.


----------



## Ultra (Jan 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I had a Pokemon TCG game for the Game Boy. :33



That was the motherfucking shit. They made a sequel but never released it in the U.S 

The current TCG is so hard to follow now. Like, 100 different types of cards for each pokemon. It's crazy mang


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

^That's why I haven't really got into the competitive side of the TCG since before the second generation of Pokemon was released.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 17, 2011)

I never got into the Pokemon TCG, the video games are just more fun. I do collect though, I love the card art on some of them.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> I never got into the Pokemon TCG, the video games are just more fun. I do collect though, I love the card art on some of them.



Considering collecting is one of the activities you can do with them, technically you "got into them".


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> Considering collecting is one of the activities you can do with them, technically you "got into them".


I guess, I've never really considered myself a collector since I only get singles based solely on the picture and not they're value.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess you could say you're a picky collector?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2011)

Though I always went to bookstores to watch tournaments, I never figured out exactly how to play


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, I remember a local comic book store in my local town that hosted "Official" Pokemon TCG Tournaments. You could win actual badges from the Kanto Gyms, too.

At the time, it was the most fucking awesome thing ever.


----------



## Ferno (Jul 22, 2011)

Recently they've brought the TCG online. After messing around with it, I have got to say, props to them. It has really well engineered gameplay - fast and better than the paper experience (imo). Best thing, is it's free. Fully recommend. .

It goes totally online in September, but if you get a Black & White booster pack with a sort of code thing you can enter it in the system, bypass the closed beta, and access deck builder and play people online rather than computer opponents with pre-constructed decks.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 4, 2012)

I loved TCG until it got a lot of new mechanics to learn.. Old cards become useless and so on. I still need to replace a lot of my decks and so on, though collecting is awesome and fun. :x


----------

